# How to move on



## Lakee01 (Apr 27, 2014)

Me and my husband been separated for almost 6 months now. This July 23rd supposed to be our 12 yr wedding anniversary thinking about it makes me feel crying all the time. I tried to text my husband and offered a reconciliation but after few days he texted me back to move on. We have two underage children in my care sometimes he texted our son ( 10 yr old) sometimes he dont. I felt so alone, sad and lonely and I dont have someone to talk to except my son. 
Btw, i have family ( mom, sisters and brothers) but Im not that open with them. I have a close friend she is the only I can cry with but since she has her own problem too i tried not to bother her with mine.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I am sorry for your broken marriage. It is definitely hard, and anniversaries tug at your heart strings. Your ex is right, it is time to move on. You need to be very careful to not rely on your son to be your confidant, they are kids and they can't handle the job, and shouldn't have to, they are going through too much already. It needs to be another adult shoulder you lean on.

If you have no other family or friends, get involved in a church or volunteer activities. As time brings you distance, you will start to find peace. I wish you the best.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

.Have you taken any steps to move on? You are drifting in limbo, it's own brand of agony. The only way to overcome it is though action.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Lakee,

The only way to move on is as said--- take action.

What makes you happy? Do it.
What do you do that you like concentrating on so much it consumes your thoughts? Do it.

What have you always wanted to do that you couldn't when married? Do it.

Don't like being lonely? Date men

Just don't fall for the first one that gives you the emotional intimacy that you're starving for. Be overly skeptical for a while with all men.

You've got to accept he's gone, accept that you can build your own happy life, and pour your energy I to you and your kids instead of dwelling in a guy that wasn't right for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Go on some dates and get laid. Sex does the body and mind good. There is life after divorce. Get on living the life you always wanted!


----------



## Lakee01 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for your reply @Spicy I think you are right this situation is too much for my son to handle and understand. I was very active as I am a member/officer in couple association in our town. But, since the separation I tried to distant myself in any gatherings coz I felt i am not ready yet for any socialization.


----------



## Lakee01 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you for the advice @ GuyinColorado but I live in a small community ( philippines) my family is conservative its not easy to do that.


----------



## Lakee01 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice @Evinrude58 "you've got to accept he's gone, ----coz inside of me there still little hope that he gonna come back. I think its time to accept the reality that he is gone.

accept that you can build your own happy life, and pour your energy I to you and your kids instead of dwelling in a guy that wasn't right for you." ---- Thank you!


----------

